# Setting up Guitar Hero Guitar's for Clone Hero etc... on FreeBSD



## Alexander88207 (Nov 8, 2019)

*1. Take the right guitar*

Yes you have read right take right guitar! If you are going to buy one etc.. you must know some guitar's wont work properly. For example all Guitar Hero guitars with an xbox connection dont work. You can setup the fret buttons but strumming etc.. looks like it goes through xbox connection.

I currently have 4 guitar's and 3 of them are working.

The guitar that dont work is the Guitar Hero III Xplorer with xbox connection.

The three that work are once a Guitar Hero World Tour (PC/MAC), a Guitar Hero III Les Paul guitar (PS3) and a Guitar Hero 2 SG Guitar from PS2

To use a Guitar Hero Playstation 2 Controller you need this adapter, all other cheap adapters (SHANWAN, Twin USB etc... wont work properly with the guitar!

*2.* *Connect the guitar*

If you are ready, plugin your guitar or the wireless receiver and look with `dmesg` if your guitar was recognized as uhid in the terminal.

for example like this for my Guitar Hero III Les Paul guitar (PS3)


```
uhid0 on uhub5
uhid0: <Licensed by Sony Computer Entertainment Guitar Hero3 for PlayStation (R) 3, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.08, addr 2> on usbus1
```

If this is the case then you can go to step 3 

*3. Map the keyboard buttons to the guitar*

For mapping the buttons we use x11/antimicro because it have the required SDL magic to speak with uhid devices.

If you open x11/antimicro then you see lots of unbound keys but don't be scared whenever you press a button the button will light up.

For example: if you press the green button then button 1 will light up and you can bind the key "A" for the green button in Clone Hero.

To reduce input-lag we set the "Gamepad Poll Rate" to 1ms in the "Settings" menu under "General".

*4. Done!*

Now you can open Clone Hero, Guitar Hero etc.. and rock!

Here is how it looks like :


----------

